# I love Macs



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I say this because they just work, every mac simply turns on and does what I need it to. I have been on both systems since I can remember..Mac just works. I am trying to pump out a rush job video for news and here I am dicking around with “future packs”, if it was mac my video would of been color corrected, edited fully and uploaded to the AP wire by now.
Oh great let’s just update other shit while we are at it windows. PCs are only good for games and porn..worthless annoying shit that has no respect for what someone wants to do “specifically” - vent over.
I miss my mac.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I agree but...

unfortunately, most business and engineering software are optimized for Windows. 

I have a Macbook Pro and yes, of course I can use Parallels or Bootcamp but it isn't the same. 

That said, Mac fo life baby!! :smiles:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I love Mac's too.
Big ones.
They making a double mac now ... with fries and a vanilla shake .... yum.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Incase you run out of toilet paper &#129531;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm going to take this post as a vent. A polite, not over the top, vent.

I've made literally hundreds of thousands of dollars supporting Windows based computers. So I have nothing bad to say at all.

Oh. wait.



UberBastid said:


> I love Mac's too.
> Big ones.
> They making a double mac now ... with fries and a vanilla shake .... yum.


Dude, I love Big Macs, but have you actually eaten one of those doubles?? They are so stupid looking. And look way to "big" to even fit in ones mouth.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I say this because they just work, every mac simply turns on and does what I need it to. I have been on both systems since I can remember..Mac just works. I am trying to pump out a rush job video for news and here I am dicking around with "future packs", if it was mac my video would of been color corrected, edited fully and uploaded to the AP wire by now.
> Oh great let's just update other shit while we are at it windows. PCs are only good for games and porn..worthless annoying shit that has no respect for what someone wants to do "specifically" - vent over.
> I miss my mac.


Build your own pc to have high quality for cheap so that you can afford to have a mac also.

Windows is just a pain in the ass at times.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I have had a MacBook since 2012. I am only on my second one. Dead reliable. I am planning on one or two more years until my next Mac. It suits my productivity style and it’s way easier to use than PC or Linux for web design, photo editing, and command line use.

I have had a single home-built Windows/Linux PC since 2011. It is much less reliable and I am absolutely sick of Windows, but it’s the only reasonable way to game. If I don’t keep that PC going, Steam PC gaming is mostly over for me. I’ll probably rebuild it in 2022.

I’ve used everything from PC to Mac to Linux to Chomebook. I have also used both Android and iOS for years. iOS and MacOS are far preferred.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have had a MacBook since 2012. I am only on my second one. Dead reliable. I am planning on one or two more years until my next Mac. It suits my productivity style and it's way easier to use than PC or Linux for web design, photo editing, and command line use.
> 
> I have had a single home-built Windows/Linux PC since 2011. It is much less reliable and I am absolutely sick of Windows, but it's the only reasonable way to game. If I don't keep that PC going, Steam PC gaming is mostly over for me. I'll probably rebuild it in 2022.
> 
> I've used everything from PC to Mac to Linux to Chomebook. I have also used both Android and iOS for years. iOS and MacOS are far preferred.


What specs is your rig?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What specs is your rig?


2011 midrange spec, mostly, with a few upgrades:

- ancient Core i5-760 quad Lynnfield
- nvidia 760 Ti (2014 spec)
- 8 GB RAM
- 128 GB SSD boot disk plus a couple of 2 TB HDDs
- nice quiet fan setup and case
- midrange MSI motherboard
- Corsair mechanical keyboard, Steelseries gaming mouse, Logitech steering wheel
- Windows 10 upgraded from 7

I might keep the case and replace almost everything else inside with new midrange components. $600-1200 upgrade.

At the moment it plays slightly older games pretty well. I'm into strategy games, sim racing, and a wide variety of other stuff.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> 2011 midrange spec, mostly, with a few upgrades:
> 
> - ancient Core i5-760 quad Lynnfield
> - nvidia 760 Ti (2014 spec)
> ...


I think your setup is good for another 3-5 based off what you play, other than the sim racing that is.

If you're into flight or racing sims, VR is the way to go now.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think your setup is good for another 3-5 based off what you play, other than the sim racing that is.
> 
> If you're into flight or racing sims, VR is the way to go now.


I have super hot, airizona sunshine and all the serious sams in VR to go through, just no time!! I sometimes wish I was just stuck at home instead of working..I would get lost in VR instead of dealing with reality lol


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

VR is $1000+ upgrade for sure. All I have is a case, a boot disk and peripherals as far as VR is concerned.

The “other” game category is pretty big. I can’t play Mount and Blade Bannerlord on my current rig. Crusader Kings 3 or similar? Probably fine for 2+ more years.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I have super hot, airizona sunshine and all the serious sams in VR to go through, just no time!! I sometimes wish I was just stuck at home instead of working..I would get lost in VR instead of dealing with reality lol


Same here, I got an Oculus with a mid range rig RX 480, i5 5600 that I rarely play; I'm too busy bodied.

Have you tired NMS in VR?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Same here, I got an Oculus with a mid range rig RX 480, i5 5600 that I rarely play; I'm too busy bodied.
> 
> Have you tired NMS in VR?


Not sure what is NMS, I've just used meditation apps, google earth and a few sims...I want to play HL ALEX but again no time..also hear the walking dead game is pretty good! Too much to do too little time to do it in :frown: I heard doom 3 or the one that came out 10 years ago whatever it's called is absolutely terrifying to play in VR..on list lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Facebook bought oculus. I have such a connection to VR but 🤫 can't say anymore 🤭


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> VR is $1000+ upgrade for sure. All I have is a case, a boot disk and peripherals as far as VR is concerned.
> 
> The "other" game category is pretty big. I can't play Mount and Blade Bannerlord on my current rig. Crusader Kings 3 or similar? Probably fine for 2+ more years.


Actually there is some VR people with similar specs to yours. Its gonna be hella ugly but possible.

Someone with your specs could buy a used rx 470 or gtx 960 for cheap <$100 the rest will do.

That's only if that's something you actually want. My PC, oculus, Ps4, etc mostly collects dust. But when the mood strikes, they are there.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

VR? What is this VR you speak of?

Can you simulate having sex with a partner like on a Holodeck?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Not sure what is NMS, I've just used meditation apps, google earth and a few sims...I want to play HL ALEX but again no time..also hear the walking dead game is pretty good! Too much to do too little time to do it in :frown: I heard doom 3 or the one that came out 10 years ago whatever it's called is absolutely terrifying to play in VR..on list lol









_Tron_ said:


> VR? What is this VR you speak of?
> 
> Can you simulate having sex with a partner like on a Holodeck?


You don't need VR for that. Next time you're passing by a rundown neighborhood, stop to use the bathroom.

There will be a hole in the wall with duct tape to smooth the rough edges. Stick your junk into the hole and someone will eventually... humm... fix your problem


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Sweet will add that to list ...the NMS that is lol


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I must be an anomaly, I like Big Macs, and dislike Apple/iOS. I can't deal with having no right-click, it just upsets me on some level. I only ever used Android too. But I have some IT/web design background and used to game a fair bit, so I always stuck with PCs. I miss the days when apps were called programs. Also, I find Windows, while not very pretty, relatively problem-free, connecting to a printer aside. I love how we still haven't mastered a seamless printer experience after all these years. 

VR I can't do, I became instantly nauseous when I tried it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I can't deal with having no right-click, it just upsets me on some level.


I used to feel this way, especially in the 90s when it was more true. With OS X/macOS, there are actually more ways to contextually click (right click) than Windows. Two-finger touchpad tap, right-click on mouse that has two physical buttons, long press, control-click.

In Windows, I similarly miss all of the power user keyboard shortcuts and command line stuff you can do out-of-the-box in a Mac that don't exist in Windows at all, or at least not without significant intervention and usually third-party software. I have a lot of keyboard/UI muscle memory that makes working with a Mac faster than Windows (for me), even though I've been using Windows longer. One thing that people who don't use Macs all the time may not realize is that it's the opposite of iOS - the customization and ability to adjust the interface (including having a native UNIX-style command line interface) is amazing for a certain kind of power user.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UbaBrah said:


> I must be an anomaly, I like Big Macs, and dislike Apple/iOS.


Not withstanding what I said above, I work on a Windows 8 workstation and my phones are Android.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m partial to In-n-Out myself although Mac’s has better fries.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Build your own pc to have high quality for cheap so that you can afford to have a mac also.
> 
> Windows is just a pain in the ass at times.


Never EVER TRUST








" BACKDOOR BILL".

OR BILL GATES WINDOWS

OR BILL COSBY. . . .

( in fact, watch out for " Bill's")


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

You meant...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> You meant...
> 
> View attachment 453403


Backdoor Bill


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I switched to Mac in 2008 for desktop computers and laptops, and have never gone back. Less cluttered software installed, and the free stuff is pretty useful. Better OS support. Less chance of viruses or malware.

But I agree with the OP. As someone who built PCs since the 1980s out of component parts, I simply got tired of all the customization and finagling with subcomponents and drivers. There was some (MINOR) flakiness with PCs. For me switching to MAC is like buying a toaster. It makes toast and last for years. I recently retired my 2009 Macbook. 11 years out of a computer is amazing, even if it was my back-up Freehand/Photoshop machine for handling media. Currently, I'm still rocking my 2014 MacBookPro. I bought the 1Tb solid-state drive at the time (not cheap), but the thing runs on the latest OSx version like a dream. I don't plan on upgrading the 2014 machine for another 4 or so years. And my travel 11" Macbook air (they no longer make these) from 2011 is still running just fine for what I use it for. The battery life is still pretty good too.

Admittedly I use DELL LATTITUDE laptops for my work, and they *are pretty solid*, but they come with a corporate, not consumer, build, and cost about the same as Macbooks.


----------

